
Carob properties and benefits: diarrhea, cholesterol - busos
http://carob.hatenablog.jp/entry/2017/06/05/164523
======
busos
Carob (Ceratonia siliqua, Césalpinée - Fruit of the carob tree with large
fruits) was formerly used for the treatment of gastrointestinal diseases, in
particular diarrhea.

